

Fab.com CEO Isn’t Happy Over UK Clone - profitbaron
http://www.flarevine.com/2012/01/25/fab-com-ceo-isnt-happy-over-uk-clone/

======
warehouse
its interesting to see the rise of these clones. I remember reading recently
about a Pinterest clone as well as, the AirBnB clone which raised almost the
exact same money off VC's.

